# هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟



## bethoven (20 أبريل 2008)

اذا كان الدين المسيحى دين طهارة 
فلماذا تصلون بدون وضوء؟ و لماذا تدخلون الكنيسة بالحذاء ؟                                                                                                                               هل هى عادة تعودتم عليها ام انها شرط اساسى فى انجيلكم مع ملاحظة انى قلت انجيلكم ليس انجيل الله 
فأذا صح القول فالدين بانسبة اليكم منهج فلسفى اثبت فشلة مع مرور السنين كل منكم اخذ يضيف عليه حتى نسيتم الانجيل الذى نزل من عند الله 
وبدأتم فى تطبيق ما اخترعتموه  


اتمنى عدم الحذف او الوقف و اتمنى الاجابة ؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*

*من هنا ؟

مسلم يتحدث عن الطهارة والنظافه ..!!!!!!!!!

ولك الله يرحم شربي بول الرسول وبول البعير واكلى براز الائمة وشاربي بولهم ..!!!

الله يرحم من كانوا يدلكون اجسادهم بفضلات الرسول ..!!!

الله يرحم من يشربون عصير الذباب ..!!

هزلت ........

مسلم جاي يتكلم عن النظافة :t33:

قلي يا مسلم  ماذا يفيد الله طهارة الجسد والنفس من الداخل قذرة وحقيرة ؟!!!

 هل المياه تطهر النفس ؟

 هل طهارة الجسد الفاني اهم من طهارة ونقاء نفس الانسان ؟؟؟

أقرأ هذه الايات يا محمدي :


23 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ وَالشِّبِثَّ وَالْكَمُّونَ، وَتَرَكْتُمْ أَثْقَلَ النَّامُوسِ: الْحَقَّ وَالرَّحْمَةَ وَالإِيمَانَ. كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هذِهِ وَلاَ تَتْرُكُوا تِلْكَ.
24 أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الَّذِينَ يُصَفُّونَ عَنِ الْبَعُوضَةِ وَيَبْلَعُونَ الْجَمَلَ.
25 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ، وَهُمَا مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافًا وَدَعَارَةً.
26 أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الأَعْمَى! نَقِّ أَوَّلاً دَاخِلَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ خَارِجُهُمَا أَيْضًا نَقِيًّا.
27 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً، وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ.
28 هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا: مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَارًا، وَلكِنَّكُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْمًا.​[/COLOR][/I]​

وماذا ستقول عن ذاك الشخص البدوي الذي علمكم الطهاره في قول عائشة انها كانت تفرك منيه بيدها من علي ملابسه ؟

أهذه هي طهارته أم نجاسته ؟

ثم ماذا ستقول في شخص بدوي كان يدور علي نسائه الـ 9 في ساعة واحدة من الليل فهل كان يغتسل بين امراة و أخري أم أن غسله كان جامعا لكل نساؤه ؟

هل يحتاج الأمر الذي تتحدث عنة الي نص من الكتاب المقدس حتي يلتزم بة المسيحي؟؟

بمعني آخر هل انت كمسلم محتاج لنص الوضوء والاغتسال عند ممارسة شعائرك الدينية اي في حالة عدم وجود مثل هذا النص او لنفترض عدم علمك بة .. هل كنت ستذهن للجامع وانت مجامع اوممارس للعادة السرية (جنب) او برائحة كريهة لعدم اهتمامك بنظافتك الشخصية؟!!!

هل خلقت كانسان بعقل او بدون عقل هل الأنسان مجرد آلة لا تتحرك الا بأوامر ونواهي و وعد و وعيد ؟

هناك أمور بديهية للأنسان.. لنفترض انك ذاهب للنوم واحسست ان جسدك قد اتسخ وظهرت رائحتة هل ستذهب للاستحمام ام ستقول ان اللة لم يامرني بالاستحمام قبل الذهاب للنوم؟؟!!

الكتاب المقدس يا محمدي يدعو من البداية حتى النهاية الى الطهارة و القداسة ..
ليس يدعو فقط بل هو الهدف الاساسى من الكتاب المقدس ..


لأن هذه هي ارادة الله قداستكم (تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 3)​

لكن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله الينا الذى يهتم بقداسة الجسد و الروح معا ..


لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد و الروح مكملين القداسة في خوف الله (كورنثوس الثانية 7 : 1)​

الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة (تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 7)​

اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع و القداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب (العبرانيين 12 : 14)​[/SIZE]*


----------



## Rayieq (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*



bethoven قال:


> اذا كان الدين المسيحى دين طهارة
> فلماذا تصلون بدون وضوء؟ و لماذا تدخلون الكنيسة بالحذاء ؟                                                                                                                               هل هى عادة تعودتم عليها ام انها شرط اساسى فى انجيلكم مع ملاحظة انى قلت انجيلكم ليس انجيل الله
> فأذا صح القول فالدين بانسبة اليكم منهج فلسفى اثبت فشلة مع مرور السنين كل منكم اخذ يضيف عليه حتى نسيتم الانجيل الذى نزل من عند الله
> وبدأتم فى تطبيق ما اخترعتموه
> ...



يا اخي انتم لمذا تنظرون علينا من الخارج؟؟؟
هل الصلاة هي في الوضوء ام بدخول مع حذاء او بدونه
طبعا لا لا والف لا انت تظنون ان الصلاة يجب ان يكون الانسان نظيفا ورتبا لكي يصلي هذه كلها مظاهر لا اعتقد انها مقبولة عند الله
الصلاة يا اخي تاتي من القلب وليس في المنظر الخارجي للانسان


----------



## enass (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*



bethoven قال:


> اذا كان الدين المسيحى دين طهارة
> فلماذا تصلون بدون وضوء؟ و لماذا تدخلون الكنيسة بالحذاء
> ؟
> 
> ...



*اجب انت الان وبدون نسخ ولصق يا مسلم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*

الأخ الفاضل بيتهوفن 
++++ ليس عندنا طهارة ، بالوضوء ، بالمعنى الموجود عندكم ، أى بمسح أجزاء من الجسم بالماء (أو التراب فى عدم وجود الماء ) .
++++ بل عندنا نظافة ( وليس طهارة) وبالإستحمام الكامل، للجسد كله ، وليس للأجزاء الظاهرة فقط  .
++++ فإننا نعتقد أن غسل الجسم ينظفه فقط ، وأما التطهير من الخطية ، فلا يمكن أن يتم بمجرد مسح الجلد ( لا بعضه ولا حتى كله ) ، لأن الخطية لا تقتصر على السطح الخارجى ، بل إنها تمتد إلى أعماق الإنسان ، تمتد إلى قلب الإنسان وروحه وعقله ووجدانه ، وتلك لا تتطهر ولا بماء البحر كله .


----------



## georgesal001 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*

حوت روحي يا حوت,
نعم الطهارة تعني القلب النظيف, فنحن نتمتع بطهارة القلب.
سلام رب المجد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*



> اذا كان الدين المسيحى دين طهارة
> فلماذا تصلون بدون وضوء؟ و لماذا تدخلون الكنيسة بالحذاء ؟ هل هى عادة تعودتم عليها ام انها شرط اساسى فى انجيلكم مع ملاحظة انى قلت انجيلكم ليس انجيل الله
> فأذا صح القول فالدين بانسبة اليكم منهج فلسفى اثبت فشلة مع مرور السنين كل منكم اخذ يضيف عليه حتى نسيتم الانجيل الذى نزل من عند الله
> وبدأتم فى تطبيق ما اخترعتموه
> ...



زكرتني بواحد  بيقول عكسو بنات اعملو الي عوزينة بس صلو وانا كنت قاعد مستغرب من هذا تتكلم عن الطهارة اتذكر ان كان احدهم حاطط صورة في احد الشاتات وفي المسنجر حاطط بنت فقلتلة شلها دية وحشة ولا تليق فقالي حاضر وحط واحد وقالي اية رايك قلتلة كدة عظيم قالي البنت الي حاططها من اادب ممثلات تركيا اما هذا الانسان فغير مؤدب فاتكسفت 

ثم تتكلم عن الطهارة هل تنكر التيمم للمرضي بتجيب رمل للي مبيقدروش يحطو المية لاسباب صحية ويتوضو بالرما شئ مخزي فعلا تعرف علي اسلامك حبيبي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الطهارة في المسيحية ليست طهارةَ اليدين والرجلين والجسد فقط، فتلك نظافة في نظر المسيحية ولا ترقى لمستوى الطهارة لأن مصطلح الطهارة مصطلح روحي، أما النجاسة فهي نجاسة القلب الذي تصدر عنه القرارات الخاطئة.  والمسيح تحدّث عن الطهارة والنجاسة وأعطاهما مفهوماً واضحاً فقال: ليس ما يدخل الفم يُنجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم ينجس الإنسان، أما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر وذاك ينجس الإنسان، لأن من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة: قتل، زنى، فسق، سرقة، شهادة زور، تجديف، وهذه هي التي تنجّس الإنسان. فالمسيحية ترى أنه لو اغتسل الإنسان بكل أنواع المطهرات والمعقمات من ماء وغيرها، وبقي القلب في خُبثهِ، وكراهيتهِ، وعُدْوانيتهِ، وأطماعه، وشهواته يبقى غير طاهر، فالله إله النوايا وليس إله الشكليات.. لا تخدعه المظاهر. يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس: "يا ابني أعطني قلبك".  فهو يريد قلبك.. وقلبك هو جوهر كيانك.

فطاعة لهذا التعليم ركزت المسيحية لا على شكليات المظاهر الخارجية في العبادة بل على السلوك الإنساني كحسن التعامل مع الآخرين، وصدق اللسان، والإخلاص في العمل، والمحبة، والتراحم، والتسامح مع كل طوائف الناس على أساس أن البشرية وحدة واحدة يلزمها أن تتعايش مع بعضها البعض لخير الإنسانية جمعاء.*


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

ما المانع ان تكون الطهارة من الداخل والخارج

والا اذا تطهر الانسان من الخارج معناها فقد طهارته من الداحل عندكم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




رؤية قال:


> ما المانع ان تكون الطهارة من الداخل والخارج
> 
> والا اذا تطهر الانسان من الخارج معناها فقد طهارته من الداحل عندكم؟؟؟؟؟


تأمل معي الآية المقدسة التالية من سفر 1 صم 16: 7
[q-bible]لأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ, وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ[/q-bible]
من الآية المقدسة نفهم أن ألله لا ينظر إلى العين ( الجسد )
بل إلى القلب ( الروح )
فإذا كنت تريد أن تكون طاهرا قبل الصلاة
فلتقل ما قاله النبي داوود لله و بهذا تكون طاهرا
[q-bible]قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي[/q-bible]
فهذه الصلاة أفضل من أن تغسل جسمك و تنسى قلبك


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

ومن قال نسيان القلب

بل طهارة الجسد والروح

هل يوجد ما يمنع جمع الطهارتين؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




رؤية قال:


> ومن قال نسيان القلب
> 
> بل طهارة الجسد والروح
> 
> هل يوجد ما يمنع جمع الطهارتين؟؟؟؟


عزيزي أنت و صاحب السؤال لديكم مفاهيم خاطئة
أولا الوضوء في الإسلام يجب
أن يعرف بأحكام النظافة و ليس الطهارة
لأنه يوجد فرق كبير بين النظافة و الطهارة
فأنت عندما تغسل جسمك فأنت لا تقوم 
بتطهيره بل بتنظيفه ...
و أنا أقول لك أن ألله يهتم بطهارة الإنسان لا بنظافته
.
و عندما تطهر قلبك و روحك يصبح جسدك طاهرا
إما أن تقوم بغسله فهذا لا علاقة له بالطهارة بل بالنظافة


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

*يعني بنظرك لا يوجد شيء اسمه طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟

انما نظافته؟؟؟؟؟

حسنا لماذا لا يكون جسدك نظيفا وقلبك طاهرا الاثنين معا

لماذا الاقتصار على طهارة القلب فقط؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




رؤية قال:


> *يعني بنظرك لا يوجد شيء اسمه طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟
> 
> انما نظافته؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


عزيزي ... ركز في ما فلته لك ... قلت لك :-
عندما تطهر قلبك و روحك يصبح جسدك طاهرا
و بهذا يصبح قلبنا و جسدنا معا طاهرين
القلب طاهر و الجسد أيضا طاهر ...
.
أما بالنسبة لكلامك في السطر الاول فأنا
بنظري أن الماء لا يطهر الجسد بل ينظفه
و الجسد لا يطهر إن لم يطهر القلب و الروح


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

*يعني مثلا ان كان على ثيابك بول عفوا على التعبير نتيجة عدم النظافة هل هذا يلغى عند الشعور بطهارة الروح وتكون بذلك على صواب


انا اقول حسب مفهومك علينا تنظيف الجسد(تطهير) مع طهارة الروح لتكتمل الطهارة من الداخل والخارج

يعني مثلا حضرتك تريد مقابلة شخص مهم الا تبذل جهدك لتكون بالشكل اللائق وتتكلم بالشكل اللائق ايضا

أليس حريا بنا ونحن بين يدي الله ان نكون بالشكل اللائق لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه بالجمع بين طهارة الداخل والخارج؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




رؤية قال:


> *يعني مثلا ان كان على ثيابك بول عفوا على التعبير نتيجة عدم النظافة هل هذا يلغى عند الشعور بطهارة الروح وتكون بذلك على صواب
> 
> 
> انا اقول حسب مفهومك علينا تنظيف الجسد(تطهير) مع طهارة الروح لتكتمل الطهارة من الداخل والخارج
> ...


بالتأكيد عندما أقابل رئيس أو ملك أو شخص مهم 
أقوم بتظيف جسدي بالكامل لأنه ببساطة
هذا الشخص المهم هو إنسان و الكتاب المقدس
يذكر لنا أن الإنسان ينظر إلى العين ( الجسد )
فلهذا أنا أهتم بنظافة جسدي ...
.
لكن عزيزي من الخطأ أن تقارن هذا المثال مع ألله
لأنك من هذه الناحية تجعل ألله ينظر كما ينظر الإنسان للإنسان
و هذا شيء خاطئ و كما ذكرت لك يقول الكتاب المقدس
[q-bible]لأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ, وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ [/q-bible]
فهذه الآية المقدسة تبين أن المثال الذي ذكرته مثال خاطئ
فأنا عندما أقابل إنسان أهتم بنظافة جسدي
أما عندما أقابل ألله فأهـــــتم بطهارة جسدي
.
تقول عزيزي : علينا تنظيف الجسد(تطهير)
و هنا أجدك إلى الآن لم تفرق بين النظافة و الطهارة
مع أن الفرق كبير جدا
راجع مشاركاتي السابقة فستعرف الفرق
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

*انا لا اقول ان تنظيف الجسد انك بذلك تعامل الله كما تعامل الانسان حاشا لله

لكن ما أقصده انني من باب الاحترام والمحبة لربي سأهتم بنفسي من الداخل والخارج

فالشخص المهم حقا ربما يهتم بالمظهر لكنني اهتتمت بمظهري لاجله

والله جل وعلا شأنه أفضل من أي بشر وأعلى شأنا بقلوبنا من أي كان

وتعبيرا مني عن ذلك لذات الله ومحبة مني له أقول لن أهتم ببشر أكثر من اهتمامي بالله

كيف اظهر هذا الاهتمام بالمحافظة على طهارة قلبي دائما والمحافظة على طهارة جسدي عندما اكون بين يديه*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




> انا لا اقول ان تنظيف الجسد انك بذلك تعامل الله كما تعامل الانسان حاشا لله


لكن المثال الذي ذكرته و الذي أسمعه كثيرا من الأخوة المسلمون
يبين أنكم تجعلون الله ينظر كما ينظر الإنسان للإنسان


> لكن ما أقصده انني من باب الاحترام والمحبة لربي سأهتم بنفسي من الداخل والخارج


رائع جدا ...


> فالشخص المهم حقا ربما يهتم بالمظهر لكنني اهتتمت بمظهري لاجله


هذا لأنه إنسان ...


> والله جل وعلا شأنه أفضل من أي بشر وأعلى شأنا بقلوبنا من أي كان
> وتعبيرا مني عن ذلك لذات الله ومحبة مني له أقول لن أهتم ببشر أكثر من اهتمامي بالله
> كيف اظهر هذا الاهتمام بالمحافظة على طهارة قلبي دائما والمحافظة على طهارة جسدي عندما اكون بين يديه


رائع جدا ...
يجب أن تهتم بطهارة قلبك و جسدك معا ...
أنا أتفق معك في هذا الكلام لكن
أختلف معك في كيفية تطهير الجسد ...


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

*كيف برأيك تكون طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟

وأي الأجزاء يجدر بنا الاهتمام بها لنكون طاهرين؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

> كيف برأيك تكون طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟
> 
> وأي الأجزاء يجدر بنا الاهتمام بها لنكون طاهرين؟؟؟؟



*يبنتي الي بتتكلمي عنة نظافة لا دخل بها بالطهارة 
هنقلك مقال يوضح لكي اكثر

الطهارة بين الإسلام و المسيحية 

رشيد: أعزائي المشاهدين أهلا و سهلا بكم في حلقة جديدة من برنامج كشف القناع، معكم رشيد و القسيس أحمد... قسيس أحمد أهلا بك.
القسيس أحمد: أهلا و سهلا
رشيد: أعزائي المشاهدين في هذه الحلقة سنناقش موضوع الطهارة بين الإسلام و المسيحية، قسيس أحمد في الإسلام هناك حديث مشهور يقول: (النظافة من الإيمان) و المسلم يتطهر خمس مرات باليوم و إن كان جنبا يغتسل، و يغتسل في حالات أخرى أيضا. فالمسلمون يقولون بناءا على هذه الأمور أنهم أطهر الناس و أنقى الناس و أنظفهم على وجه الكرة الأرضية. هل هذا صحيح أولا في العالم الواقعي الذي نعيشه؟
القسيس أحمد: يعني هذا يفترض أن نظافة الجسد هي النظافة المطلوبة و المرغوبة عند الله، و من ناحية ثانية يفترض أن غير المسلمين يعني لا يهتمون بالنظافة، و هذا شيء يعنى لا يمكن أن نؤكده نحن الذين نعيش بين الشعب.. الشعب الغربي الذي لا يدين الإسلام و هو شعب نظيف الجسد. لكن لنعد إلى النص الكتابي..
رشيد: لكن سامحني قسيس قبل..
القسيس أحمد: نعم تفضل
رشيد: .. قبل أن تذهب إلى النصوص الكتابية، أريد فقط توضيح.. أنت قلت الغرب، الغرب في نظر المسلمين هو غير نظيف، فهل واقعهم يعكس هذه الأمور، النظافة يعني الجسدية أيضا؟
القسيس أحمد: قلنا أن هذا مش موجود يعني بل بالعكس، الناس إلي عايشين بأوربا و بأمريكا و في العالم الغير الإسلامي ليسوا أقل نظافة من المسلمين.
رشيد: و العالم العربي في كثير من المرات نجد أماكن..
القسيس أحمد: وسخة 
رشيد: وسخة و مطاعم و محلات و أشياء كثيرة
القسيس أحمد: أكيد
رشيد: فيعنى هذا الأمر نضع عليه علامة استفهام. من الأنقى؟ و من الأطهر؟ لكن بطبيعة الحال كنت ستريد أن تشارك معنا أشياء من الكتاب المقدس فتفضل أنا قاطعتك..
القسيس أحمد: و لا يهمك.. نقرأ ما قاله.. أو قصة وردت في الإنجيل حسب البشير متى، الإصحاح: 15 حينئذ جاء إلى يسوع كتبة و فريسيون – يعني ناس رجال دين – الذين من أورشليم من بيت المقدس قائلين: لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ، فإنهم لا يغسلوا أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزا؟ فأجاب و قال لهم: و أنتم أيضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم، فإن الله أوصى قائلا أكرم أباك و أمك، و من يشتم أبا أو أما فليمت موتا، و أما أنتم فتقولون: من قال لأبيه و أمه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني فلا يكرم أباه أو أمه، فقد أبطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم. يا مراءون حسنا تنبأ عنكم إشعيا قائلا: يقترب إلي هذا الشعب بفمه و يكرمني بشفتيه و أما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا، و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس. نقرأ بعد ذلك بقليل تفسير سيدنا يسوع المسيح لما سمعناه، فنقرأ: ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان. حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه قائلين أن الفريسيون لما سمعوا القول نفروا فقال بعد ذلك: ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر، و ذلك ينجس الإنسان لأن من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة قتل زنا فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف، هذه هي التي تنجس الإنسان و أما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا تنجس الإنسان. هنا خيي رشيد و مستمعي الكريم نجد أن سيدنا يسوع المسيح ينبر و يشدد على نظافة القلب. إذا كان الجسد طاهرا فهذا لا يؤهلني لأن أدخل في محضر الله القدوس و قلبي ملآن بما سمعنا من أفكار و عواطف شريرة و نوايا شريرة. إذا نظافة الجسد لا تنفع و لا تنجس الإنسان إذا كانت الأيدي غير مغسولة أو الرجل أو الجسد بكامله ليس نظيفا..
رشيد: هل أفهم من كلامك أن المسيحيين لا يعطون أهمية أو قيمة للنظافة الجسدية؟
القسيس أحمد: بل بالعكس من ذلك نحن نظيفي الجسد أيضا لكن ليس هذا أولويتنا. الأولوية هي أن يكون القلب من الداخل قلبا نقيا طاهرا، ليس فيه شيء من الأفكار الشريرة أو نية القتل أو السرقة أو شهادة الزور أو التجديف على اسم الله..
رشيد: هل يصلي المسيحيون من غير وضوء؟
القسيس أحمد: المسيحي يصلي في أي مكان و في أي حالة، لكن طبعا نحن بشر نعرف أننا محتاجين لنظافة الجسد، و الجسد له حق علينا و هو البيت الذي يسكنه الله فينبغي أن أكون نظيفا أيضا في الجسد، لكن إذا كنت غير نظيف.. كنت في العمل مثلا أو في حالة لا تسمح لي بأن أتطهر أو أتوضأ أو أكون نظيفا، فهذا لا يمنعني بأن أكون في اتصال مع الله، أتكلم مع الله.. أسمع صوت الله.. أسجد بالروح و بالحق لله في القلب.. أسبح الله. فهذا أمر مطلوب و مرغوب طبعا نظافة الجسد، لكنها ليست شرطا يؤهلني أو لا يؤهلني لأن أقف أمام الله و أسجد له.
رشيد: الله لا يبني.. هل أفهم من كلامك أن الله لا يبني قبوله لي بناءا على نظافتي الجسدية؟
القسيس أحمد: أكيد و هكذا بالنسبة لنا كنحن البشر أيضا. إذا كان طفلي موسخ فهذا لا يمنع أن أقبله أو أضمه إلى صدري أو أني أنظفه فيما بعد. فعلاقتنا بالله لا يحكمها الجسد بل يحكمها الروح و يحكمها القلب النقي.
رشيد: نعم.. المسلمون لا يستطيعون مثلا الدخول إلى المسجد دون وضوء، لا يحق لهم الصلاة دون وضوء، و لا يحق لهم مس القرآن دون وضوء، و لا قراءة القرآن دون وضوء. فما المقابل بالنسبة للمسيحيين؟ هل يحق أو هل يستطيعون قراءة الكتاب المقدس حتى و لو كانوا غير يعني طاهرين جسديا؟
القسيس أحمد: اسمع لي في أن أعلق في الأول على ما قلته قبلا و في بداية سؤالك، إذا أخذنا الوضوء الإسلامي و فحصناه، فالوضوء معروف عنه أنك تنظف اليد إلى هنا، لكن ماذا عن الصدر و الظهر؟ ماذا عن الفخذ مثلا؟
رشيد: في الغسل.. إذا أرادوا أن يغتسلوا من جنابة مثلا يغسلون الجسد كله.
القسيس أحمد: المفروض أن يغتسل الإنسان إذا بالكامل كل مرة أراد فيها الصلاة، و هم لا يفعلون ذلك.
من ناحية أخرى أستطيع أن أقرأ كلمة الله و يدي متسخة، إذا كان مثلا ما عندي وقت أو ما عندي ماء قريب، أو كنت في الشغل. لكن طبعا حفاظا على كتابي المقدس أغسل يدي، لكن هذا ليس شرطا شرعيا، بل هو من بديهيات البشرية خلينا نقول..
رشيد: من أعمالنا اليومية
القسيس أحمد: من أعمالنا اليومية طبعا..
رشيد: لا يتوقف عليه حالتي الروحية و لا تواصلي الروحي مع الله.
القسيس أحمد: هو شيء بديهي يفعله كل إنسان، يمس شيء مقدس و كتابنا هو كتاب مقدس و نحترمه و نحبه و نجله. و نفعل ذلك بديهيا دون أن يكون مطلوب منا ذلك يعني شرعيا.
رشيد: سؤال آخر قسيس بما أنك من خلفية إسلامية، هل وضوء الإسلام الغاية منه فعلا النظافة الجسدية أم هو طقس له دلالة طقسية تعبدية؟
القسيس أحمد: أظن أن له دلالة.. يعني هو طقس و له دلالات يعنى أكيد الإسلام لا يستطيع أن يتخطى نجاسة الإنسان. يعرف أن الإنسان نجس أن الإنسان خاطئ.
رشيد: و هناك حديث يقول: " كل بني آدم خطاء و خير الخطاءين التوابون."
القسيس أحمد: بالضبط و ( النفس أمارة بالسوء) و إلى ما هنالك. إذا الإسلام لأنه لم يقدم أسلوبا ما طريقة ما لتطهير القلب، ارتأى و هذا تفسيري للأمور أن يعطي رمزا، الرمز هو تطهير الجسد و لو مش كل الجسد..
رشيد: هل هذا كان موجود قبل المسيح، قرأت لنا قصة المسيح مع الفريسيين و لومه لهم عفوا و لومهم له على أنه لم يأمر تلاميذه بأن يغسلوا أيديهم إلى آخره. فهل.. ماذا نفهم من شرائع العهد القديم للطهارة إلى آخره من هذه الطقوس؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*القسيس أحمد: طبعا عند اليهود كان في مجموعة كبيرة من الطقوس المتعلقة بالطهارة، و في العهد القديم كان الغرض منها أيضا نظافة الإنسان، تعلمه النظافة و من ناحية أخرى لفت نظر الإنسان أنه يحتاج إلى تطهير داخلي. و هذا ما نسيه اليهود مع مر الزمن و صاروا ينبرون على النظافة الخارجية، نظافة الجسد..
رشيد: و نسوا النظافة الداخلية
القسيس أحمد: و نسوا النظافة الداخلية لذلك يقول النبي إشعيا بوحي من الله: هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه. مش من قلبه. صارت يعنى النظافة الجسدية هي الوسيلة للتقرب إلى الله و ليس نظافة القلب و هي المطلوبة أصلا، و ليس نظافة الجسد بالدرجة الأولى مع أنها مطلوبة بديهيا.
رشيد: نعم..فلماذا جاء المسيح و تقريبا يعنى تجاوز طقوس العهد القديم إن لم نقل أبطلها يعني بمعنى أو بآخر و لم تعد لها نفس القيمة التي كانت لها في العهد القديم؟ لماذا هذا التحول لما أتى المسيح؟ 
القسيس أحمد: لأن الإنسان لا يمكن أبدا أن يتطهر قلبه بالماء، هناك وسيلة وحيدة لتطهير القلب،الكتاب يقول لنا أن دم يسوع ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطايانا، هذا الدم الذي سفك على الصليب على وسيلة الإعدام نكرر.. نحن لا نعظم الصليب أو خشبة بل تتذكر آلام سيدنا يسوع المسيح، الدم الذي سفك و يسوع الذي نزف حتى الموت على خشبة العار، على خشبة اللعنة. يسوع هو الذي بدمه أي بموته على الصليب قادر أن يطهر القلب من الداخل، يخلق فينا قلبا جديدا طاهرا و هذا القلب الطاهر طبعا من البديهي أن يطلب طهارة الجسد، لكن إذا كان قلبي طاهرا فبوسعي أن أدخل إلى محضر الله، بل أكثر من ذلك نقول أن قلب الإنسان يصير مسكن لله في الروح. أن نصير نحن أبناء الله لنا دخول و خروج ساعة نشاء إلى محضر الله، فنحن لا ننبر على طهارة الجسد نعتبرها بديهية، نحن نظيفي الجسد أيضا لكن الأهم أن يكون قلبنا الطاهر ملآن بالحب لله، ليس طمعا في جنة و لا في مكسب بل لأن الله يستحق أن يحب. و الله أحبنا أولا و أثبت محبته لنا بأن ضحى بابنه وحيده يسوع على الصليب كما سبق و قلنا.
رشيد: هل نستطيع أن نقول بأن الله تدرج في تشريعاته لشعب الله في العهد القديم حتى يعلمهم ضرورة الطهارة الروحية الداخلية، فأعطاهم طقوس معينة خارجية يقومون بها حتى يفهموا أنه قدوس و لا يستطيع أي شخص الاقتراب منه إلا لو كان طاهرا من النجاسة الحقيقية و هي الخطية لأنها أكبر نجاسة في الإنسان و تدرج حتى وصل بهم للقمة لما جاء المسيح فصار كل الرموز يعني لغيت بما فيها الذبائح التي هي كانت رمز للمسيح بما فيها الشرائع من طقوس وضوء إلى آخره، و صار الوضوء الروحي و الطهارة الروحية التي تفضلت و قلت بأنها لا تتم إلا بغسل دم يسوع المسيح. هل ممكن أن نقول أنه كان تطور تدريجي لابد منه؟
القسيس أحمد: بدون أدنى شك.. و ذلك بإمهال من الله، كان يجب أن تقنن العلاقة مع الله ريثما يجيء المسيح، فكان المطلوب من بني إسرائيل من اليهود قبل أن يأتي المسيح أن يتطهروا جسديا و أيضا أن يقدموا ذبيحة عن خطاياهم، أن يموت حيوان تكون ذبيحة كما تفضلت و قلت، أن يسفك دم عن حياة أخرى عن دم كان لازم أن يسفك دم الإنسان، لكن بإمهال من الله أعطيت هذه الرموز حتى جاء ملء الزمان.. حتى جاء الوقت الذي رآه الله في حكمته مناسبا فأرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح فتجسد و كان هو حمل الله أي خروف الله الذي ذبح و اشترانا من كل أمة و قبيلة و لسان.
رشيد: لماذا كان المسيح هو الوسيلة يعني بها وحده نستطيع المرور إلى الله، هل نستطيع أن نقول أن المسيح هو وحده الطاهر النقي؟
القسيس أحمد: هذا بالضبط ما يقوله الإنجيل المقدس. أن المسيح كان عندما تجسد و صار بشرا شبيها لنا في كل شيء، لما.. إذا رأيت المسيح وقتها كنت ستقول هذا إنسان مثلي و مثلك و مثل كل الناس..
رشيد: يقولون ابن يوسف النجار
القسيس أحمد: ابن يوسف النجار لكن ما يفرقه عنا أنه كان بلا خطية بلا شر بلا حتى شبه شر.
رشيد: نعم أتذكر أنه قال: من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟
القسيس أحمد: أكيد و هذا يؤكد أيضا أن حتى أعداءه لم يستطيعوا أن يثبتوا عليه أنه أخطأ في شيء. و كيف و هو الطاهر القدوس؟ لا يمكن أن يخطئ، لكن المأساة الكبيرة هو أنه اضطر أن يحمل خطايانا في جسده و في قلبه الطاهر، و أن يحسب من الله لعنة و أن يحجب الله الآب وجهه عنه و لو لوقت قصير، يمكن للمرة الأولى في الأبدية و في الحياة الدنيا أن ينفصل الآب عن الابن. عزيزي المشاهد تصور هذه المحبة.. هذا الحب العظيم. أن يكون الله مستعدا أن يضع خطاياك و خطاياي و خطايا العالمين على ابنه يسوع الطاهر، و يحمله المسؤولية عن خطايانا أجمعين فيموت موت الذل و العار ليطهر قلوبنا و ضمائرنا فينقيها فنصبح أولاد الله.
رشيد: سامحني قسيس ممكن أن أعود بك شيئا ما إلى الوراء، أنه المسلمون لا يرون هذه الأشياء. هم فقط ينظرون إلى ظواهر الأشياء و خوارجها يعني من الخارج شكليا، أنه لازم إكون نظافة و لازم إكون هكذا و هكذا.. ألا ترى بأن الإسلام يريد أن يعود بنا إلى ما قبل المسيح إلى عهد التشريعات إلى عهد الطقوس و الرموز، و كأنه ألغى ما قام به المسيح جملة و تفصيلا؟
القسيس أحمد: للأسف الشديد نجد أن الشيطان حاول في أيام المسيح أن يردعه و يمنعه من أن يتمم الفداء، حاول أن يغريه بمغريات هي أصلا لا يمكن أن يغرى بها شخص كالمسيح له كل شيء، به و له خلق كل شيء، لكن بما أن الصلب و الفداء قد تم، و غفران الخطايا قد تم. فحاول الشيطان مرة أخرى أن يميع الموضوع و يرجع البشر إلى عصر ما قبل المسيح. لكن بدون ذبائح كان على القليله اليهودي بيقدم ذبيحة على خطاياه في العهد القديم، و هذا ما لا نراه في الإسلام. فاكتفي بطهارة الجسد. فعزيزي المشاهد يا ريث تفكر إنت بها الأمور، و ترى أن هذه الرجعية في الفكر لن تفيدك و لن تفيد أحد في شيء..
رشيد: التاريخ اليهودي مليء أنهم طبقوا هذه الطقوس و مشوا فيها، و الغريب أن المسلم يعتقد أنه هو.. أن دينه هو الذي أتى بهذه الطقوس، في حين أن سبقه إليها العهد القديم بسنوات و سنوات.. و أنه لم يكن نبي الإسلام هو المبتكر للوضوء و لا لطقوس الغسل إلى آخره... سؤال آخر يعني هذا تطبيقيا و عمليا، المسلمون يعتبرون أن غيرهم نجس و لا يحق له دخول المسجد بدليل أنهم يمنعون.. لا يمكن لنصراني دخول المسجد و لا لغير متوضئ أن يدخل المسجد يعني لو عرفوا ممكن أن يدخل دون علمهم لكن لو عرفوا، و لا يمكن ليهودي و لا غيره لأنهم " إنما المشركون نجس". و لا يستطيع أحد غير متوضئ أو من النصارى أو من اليهود أن يكون في مكة أو أن يكون في المسجد الحرام كما يسمونه إلى غيره. هل بصفتك قسيس هل تمنع الناس من دخول كنيستك بناءا على طهارتهم الجسدية و نظافتهم؟
القسيس أحمد: بالعكس نحن ندعو الناس جميعا لأن يزورونا في كنائسنا، يزوروني في كنيستي مع كنيستي لا يهم إذا كان جسدهم نظيف و لا مش نظيف، حتى إذا كان قلبهم نظيف و غير نظيف و هذا الشيء لا يمكن أن نحكم عليه طبعا، لأنه لا يعلمه إلا الله النوايا.فبالعكس سيدنا يسوع المسيح قدوتنا كان يجلس مع الخطاة، يجلس مع الأشرار. ليس لكي يصبح ماعدا الله شريرا أو خاطئا أو مجرما بالعكس لكي يريهم بطهارته أن هناك أمل في التغيير، لم يبتعد عنهم و يعطيهم الانطباع بأنه أحسن منهم و أفضل منهم و هم و هو لا يلتقيان، بل قال لهم أنا جئت من أجلكم، أنا أعطيكم يد المصالحة.. أريد أن أصالحكم مع نفسي..
رشيد: هو كان يجلس معهم جلوس الطبيب مع المرضى..
القسيس أحمد: طبعا
رشيد: و يعرف أنهم يحتاجون إلى علاج و إلى حله، كان يجلس مع المرضى لا يعتبر مريض بل هو يعتبر طبيبهم و هم يبقون مرضى. و هذا ما قاله نفسه قال: لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى. عندما لامه رجال الدين اليهود. ما هو يعني الخلاصة التي ممكن أن نستنتجها من خلال تركيز الإسلام ليس في الطهارة فحسب و النظافة على الحرفيات على القشر، بينما نجد الإنجيل يركز على الجوهريات على الدواخل، و يترك لنا القشر يعني نحن نهتم بقشرنا. فما هذا المفارقات بين الإسلام و المسيحية في هذه الأمور خصوصا بمسألة الطقوس.
القسيس أحمد: عندما يغيب الجوهر يأتي المظهر، وقت إلي ما بقدر أقدم للناس أي شيء، أي شيء يغير حياتهم حينها سوف لا يبقى إلا القش،القش كما إنه لا يشبع البطن بعبي بطني بالقش لكن في النهاية القش لا ينفع، لن يعطيني غذاء أنا أحتاج لغذاء قوي غذاء يغذي بالفعل. فلأن الإسلام في هذا لا يقدم للإنسان أي شيء، لا يقدم أي وسيلة لتنقية القلب من الداخل فهو يكتفي إذا بالخارج بالمظاهر و يقول:" إذا ابتليتم بالمعاصي فاستتروا" اعملوها بالبيت، إذا عندك خطية ما تفعلها اعملها بالبيت ما تعملها قدام الناس، هون صار العيب و الحياء أهم من القداسة و هذا ما يجب أن ننبه إليه المشاهد و نقول له: هذه خدعة الله يريد نقاوة القلب لذلك يقول المرنم: "قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي". هذا لا يتأتى بأعمال و حسنات أو بصلاة تشفعية عند أولياء الله الصالحين و لا حتى بقراءة كتاب كالقرآن، بل يأتي بعملية خلق جديدة..
رشيد: قسيس سامحني قاطعتك لكن جرت العادة أن نشرك مع المشاهد آية من الكتاب المقدس، فلو تفضلت يعني و تقرأ له آية في آخر هذه الحلقة حتى نتعزى بها جميعا.
القسيس أحمد: كنت بدأت أقول بداية آية: " إن كان أحد ما في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هو ذا الكل قد صار جديدا " عزيزي المشاهد الإنسان لا يمكن بجسده و بنفسه و بقلبه الوسخ أن يدخل إلى محضر الله، لا يمكن أن يدخل الجنة و إلا سينجسها يحتاج لإعادة خلق. محتاج لقلب جديد لأن يكون خليقة جديدة، لأن يكون شريك في الطبيعة الإلهية القدوسة الطاهرة، كما اشترك المسيح في طبيعتنا يريد أن يشركنا في ألوهيته فنصير أولاد الله. نستطيع بصلاة بسيطة " يا الله اخلق في قلبا نقيا، اجعلني خليقة جديدة، اقبلني و غيرني و اعطني نصيبا في سماءك في فردوسك. و ثق تماما إذا صليت هذه الصلاة من كل قلبك أن صلاتك قبلت و أن الله غيرك، و أن الله جعل منك ابنا ووارثا لملكوته السماوي.
رشيد: نعم شكرا قسيس و أنا أيضا يعنى أنضم إليه في هذه الدعوة عزيزي المشاهد، و أدعوك أن تفكر قلبك لا في جسدك لأن الجسد نهتم به جميعا أما القلب فمن ينقيه الله وحده هو ينقيه. و مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس أيضا ، " القلب المنسحق لا تحتقره يا الله " فالله ينظر إلى القلوب. الجسد فهذه مشكلتنا اليومية، و كل واحد ينظف بحسب ظروفه و قد نستطيع تنقية الجسد و الظهور بمظهر جميل لكن ماذا عن الداخل هذا هو المهم، فكر في دواخلك عزيزي المشاهد، فكر في قلبك ، فكر في احتياجك، أما الظاهر فاتركه هذا شيء آخر نهتم به في دنيانا. لذلك عزيزي المشاهد نشكرك لأجل متابعتك هذه الحلقة، نصلي أن الله يباركك بهذه الكلمات و يشتغل في داخلك. و نشكرك قسيس أحمد لأجل مشاركتك و إلى اللقاء في حلقة قادمة بحول الله. 



لمشاهدة الحلقه http://islamexplained.com/?tabid=270*


----------



## love_marena (12 أغسطس 2008)

:smi411:اخى المسلم لا توجد وجة مقارنة بن الدين المسيحى والاسلامى 
الدين المسيحى دين محبة وطهارة 
مش محتاجة سوال


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (12 أغسطس 2008)

رائع استاذي صوت الرب


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

الطهارة في المسيحية كما شُرحت, فالله ينظر الى القلب
فلا يمنع ان تصلي الى الله مستنجداً و انت الوحل, و انت تحت انقاض بناية منهدمة بسبب زلزال او حرب, و انت في اسوء حالة جسدية تطلب بها العون بصلاة لينجدك من خلقك

هذا كله لا ينفي ان تكون نظيفاً جسدياً, فهذا شئ بديهي لكل انسان, فالجميع يسعى لنظافته الجسدية و هذا الشئ جسدي بحت لا يمنعه الله ولا يعتبره شرطاً لكي نصلي له و نتكلم معه فالله ليس انسان يتأثر بالاوساخ و القذائر التي فينا...


----------



## رؤية (13 أغسطس 2008)

*صوت الرب لم يصلني جوابك بالحوار الذي أدرجه اجريجورس

حسب وجهة نظرك واكمالا للحوار بالامس

هل يوجد بمفهومك شيء اسمه طهارة الجسد ؟؟؟؟؟

كيف برأيك تكون طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟

وأي الأجزاء يجدر بنا الاهتمام بها لنكون طاهرين؟؟؟؟*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أغسطس 2008)

> هل يوجد بمفهومك شيء اسمه طهارة الجسد ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> كيف برأيك تكون طهارة الجسد؟؟؟؟
> 
> وأي الأجزاء يجدر بنا الاهتمام بها لنكون طاهرين؟؟؟؟



*دة هروب فانا كتبتلك مقال ولم تقراية اقراية وردي عليا


ثم 

هل يوجد وصية توصينا بعدم النظافة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيبى ابن مريم (13 أغسطس 2008)

لن أتكلم كثيرا 
الله فى إعتقادنا كمسلمين 
ينظر الى قلوبنا ومظاهرنا 
تخيل لو أن انسان به كل القذارة ثم تكلمه يقول لك الله ينظر الى قلبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!

انا كمسلم أتوضأ فى اليوم 5 مرات 
أنا كمسلم اغتسل يوم الجمعة 
انا كمسلم أغتسل اذا احتلمت واذا جامعت زوجتى 
انا كمسلم أستاك كما أوصانى نبيى لطهارة الفم 
أنا كمسلم يجب على نتف شعر ابطى وحلق عانتى لعدم تسبب الرائحة الكريهة 
أنا كمسلم أغسل براجمى 
أنا كمسلم أقوم بالإستنجاء بعد قضاء حاجتى 
أنا كمسلم أتوضأ قبل أن أنام
هذا قليل مما أعلمه عن طهارة الإسلام العظيم

الحمد لله الذى جعلنى مسلما


----------



## صوت الرب (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




رؤية قال:


> *صوت الرب لم يصلني جوابك بالحوار الذي أدرجه اجريجورس
> 
> حسب وجهة نظرك واكمالا للحوار بالامس
> 
> ...


نعم يوجد طهارة للجسد
و طهارة الجسد تأتي من طهارة القلب و الروح
فعندما تكون طاهرا في داخلك يصبح جسدك بالكامل طاهرا
و ليس أجزاء منه بل الجسد كاملا


----------



## صوت الرب (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*




حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> لن أتكلم كثيرا
> الله فى إعتقادنا كمسلمين
> ينظر الى قلوبنا ومظاهرنا
> تخيل لو أن انسان به كل القذارة ثم تكلمه يقول لك الله ينظر الى قلبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


أحبائي ... أنا لا أحب أن أكرر كلامي ... فأرجو التركيز
الدين المسيحي يبين لنا بوضوح أنه ليس كما ينظر
الإنسان ينظر ألله ... هذه الآية كتبتها أكثر من 10 مرات !!!
[q-bible]لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرِهِ وَطُولِ قَامَتِهِ لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ, وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ[/q-bible]
أما بالنسبة لغسيلك فيجب عليك أن تقول :
هذا قليل مما أعلمه عن نظافة الإسلام و ليس طهارة
فهذا الدين الغريب يعتقد أنه بالماء يستطيع أن يطهر !!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أغسطس 2008)

> نحن أطهار الباطن والظاهر
> الله ينظر الى ظاهرنا وقلوبنا
> المسلم نظيف
> أريد توثيق وشرح وتعليق العلماء على الكلام الذى وضعته



*يعني لو نضيفة وقلبك قذر الله هيسمع ليكي


ولو مش نضيفة وقلبك نقي مش هيسمع ليكي الله 



ولم يجبني اي مسلم هل يوجد نص في الكتاب المقدس يوصينا بعدم النظافة نص واضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2008)

كم مرة نكرر حتى المسلم يفهم؟
لو حيطة كان فهمت!


----------



## Kiril (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الدين المسيحى دين طهارة ؟*

نظافة الجسد..............مفيهاش مانع فالصحة وزنة "نعمة"  يجب ان نحافظ عليها
طهارة القلب هي الخشوع و عدم المعصية في حق ربنا............و حب ربنا من كل قلبك و فكرك و عقلك
طهارة الجسد نابعة من طهارة القلب............فان كنت تحب الرب و تسمع وصاياه فلن تزني "علي سبيل المثال"
فهنا حققت طهارة الجسد و هو الحفاظ عليه من الدنس


----------



## GamiL (24 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الاخ صاحب السؤال ألا يحبط من هذه الاجابات لانها حماسة محبين لدينهم
لكن بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطهارة و التي تقصد بها طهارة الجسد
فالإجابة ان المسيحية توجب طهارة الجسد قبل الصلاة و قبل دخول الكنيسة و قبل التناول
و لا يجوز في المسيحية الوقوف في حضرة خالق الكون و كل ما فيه و نحن في جسد غير طاهر
لكن المسيحية تقول ان هذا انما يظهر الاحترام الواجب بالخالق و هيبة الاب لكن الله لا يطلبه منا
ما يطلبه منا الله هو طهارة النفس و الروح
لان الجسد من التراب والي التراب يعود اما الروح فهي ابدية و هي التي اما ان تدخل ملكوت الله او الجحيم
ان عاشت في الفكر الطاهر و الفعل الطاهر و القول الطاهر
لذا تجد المسيحية تري ان الزني هو ابشع شئ يغضب الله و يجلب غضبه مثلما فعل مع اهل سدوم و عمورة
و يقول : لا تضلوا ...لازناة يدخلون ملكوت الله
اسأل الله لي و لك ان نحيا حياة الطهارة المقبولة التي تجعل الله يقبلنا و يجعلنا مستحقين لان نشعر بوجوده في حياتنا داخل قلوبنا


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 يونيو 2009)

سؤال غريب من المسلمين الاعزاء

ليس ايها الاخوه الافاضل كل ما يدخل الجسد ينجسه بل الذي  يخرج من الجسد

من نجاسه وحقد وكراهيه افكار شريره بكل انوعها مثل القتل الاذي الزنا لاتقدر ان تنزعها ماء

وهذا الذي يجعل الجسد نظفيا جدا روحيا وليس الماء .

الماء لا تقدر ان تجعلك نظيفا امام الله

الله لا يفرح بالنظافه الخارجيه بل نظافه الروح هي التي تجعل الانسان نظيفا ايضا من الخارج وبمظهر حسن امام الله

تتكلمون عن الطهاره اذهبو اولا علاجوا انفسكم ورائحكم الكريهه من الدخل وبعد ذلك من الخارج

الاساس يأتي اولا من الداخل وليس من الخارج


اكرم الله بقلبك وليس بجسدك اكرم الله بطهرتك الدخليه وليس الاغتسال عشرات المرات بدون نفع

اذا كان الله يفرح بغسل التراب عشرات المرات يومين لذا لماذا يموت الانسان ولماذا يتعفن في قبره

نظافه الداخل تمجد الجسد امام الله وليس الخارج كما ترون يا  مراؤون

ارجو من الاستاذ واضع الموضوع قراءه الكتاب المقدس ومعرفه كلام الله حول هذه الامر

يجدعان تحريف مين بس هو احنا بنكلم حجر مبيفهمش طب هاتوا الكتاب المقدس الحقيقي واحنا نؤمن بس كلام محمدي اسلامي قذر لان يفيد بشئ ويسمي هرطقات وشيطانيات

كلام فارغ يعني:crazy_pil

وبعدين عالجوا الاول اسلامكم وبعدين تعالوا اتكلموا عن الطهاره لانه لايمت لاطهاره بشئ بول الرسول قمل الرسول براز الرسول ايه القرف ده اتعلجوا الاول



اؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2009)

*مرقس 7 : 15*
*لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ، لكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ التِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ التِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ . *​


----------



## fredyyy (26 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرقس 7 : 15
> لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ، لكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ التِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ التِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ . ​*


 


*نصوص كتابية *

مرقس 7 
15 لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ *مِنْ خَارِجِ الإِنْسَانِ* إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ لَكِنَّ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي *تَخْرُجُ* مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي *تُنَجِّسُ* الإِنْسَانَ. 

 19 لأَنَّهُ لاَ *يَدْخُلُ* إِلَى قَلْبِهِ بَلْ إِلَى الْجَوْفِ ثُمَّ *يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْخَلاَءِ* وَذَلِكَ يُطَهِّرُ كُلَّ الأَطْعِمَةِ». 

20 ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنَّ *الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ* مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ ذَلِكَ *يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ*. 

21 لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ مِنْ *قُلُوبِ النَّاسِ تَخْرُجُ* الأَفْكَارُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ: زِنىً فِسْقٌ قَتْلٌ 

22 سِرْقَةٌ طَمَعٌ خُبْثٌ مَكْرٌ عَهَارَةٌ عَيْنٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ تَجْدِيفٌ كِبْرِيَاءُ جَهْلٌ. 

23 *جَمِيعُ هَذِهِ الشُّرُورِ* *تَخْرُجُ* مِنَ الدَّاخِلِ *وَتُنَجِّسُ* الإِنْسَانَ».


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 يونيو 2009)

حبيبى ابن مريم قال:


> لن أتكلم كثيرا
> الله فى إعتقادنا كمسلمين
> ينظر الى قلوبنا ومظاهرنا
> تخيل لو أن انسان به كل القذارة ثم تكلمه يقول لك الله ينظر الى قلبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



وهذا مايريده المسلم بالضبط وبش مهم اى حاجه تانيه بش مهم طهاره القلب المملوء بكل اامراض القلوب من غل وغيره وحسد وكره 
المهم ان يحسن اتمام الوضوء على اكمل وجه واذا سالته كم ركعه صليت لايعرف ...............
يااخى قبل تهتم بالوضوء قبل النوم فكر كيف تنام والرب راضى عنك 
 وعايز انا اوجه لك سوالى ماهو مفهوم الطهاره عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والاجابه من وجه نظرى لها شقان الاول طهاره ظاهره 
فهذه طهاره فطريه لاتتعلق بدين او خلافه مثل التى ذكرتها مثل الاستحمام وخلافه 
والشق الثانى هى الطهاره الداخليه وهى ليس فطريه كالاولى وانما هناك امور اخرى اعتقد انك لن تفهما وكيف تفهما وربك يقول العين بالعين 
وكيف تفهم والهك يامرك بالقتال وسفك الدماء 
كيف تفهم ولك حور عين تنظرك فى الجنه 
,لااريد الاطاله اخى ولكنا الم يخبرك أحد عن روح المحبة والنعمة والسلام والطهاره الموجودة في هذا الإيمان العظيم  الموجود فى المسيحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
;


----------



## صوت الرب (27 يونيو 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> وهذا مايريده المسلم بالضبط وبش مهم اى حاجه تانيه بش مهم طهاره القلب المملوء بكل اامراض القلوب من غل وغيره وحسد وكره
> المهم ان يحسن اتمام الوضوء على اكمل وجه واذا سالته كم ركعه صليت لايعرف ...............
> يااخى قبل تهتم بالوضوء قبل النوم فكر كيف تنام والرب راضى عنك
> وعايز انا اوجه لك سوالى ماهو مفهوم الطهاره عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


أختلف معك عزيزي ثابت بيسوع في نقطة واحدة و هو قولك :-
فهذه طهاره فطريه لاتتعلق بدين او خلافه مثل التى ذكرتها مثل الاستحمام وخلافه 
.
الإستحمام و غيره لا علاقة له بالطهارة بل بالنظافة
أصلا الوضوء في الإسلام يجب
أن يعرف بأحكام النظافة و ليس الطهارة
لأنه يوجد فرق كبير بين النظافة و الطهارة
فأنت عندما تغسل جسمك فأنت لا تقوم 
بتطهيره بل بتنظيفه ...
فطهارة الجسد تأتي من طهارة القلب و الروح
فعندما تكون طاهرا في داخلك يصبح جسدك بالكامل طاهرا
و ليس أجزاء منه بل الجسد كاملا
فهذا الدين الغريب يعتقد أنه بالماء يستطيع أن يطهر !!!


----------



## انت الفادي (27 يونيو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> أختلف معك عزيزي ثابت بيسوع في نقطة واحدة و هو قولك :-
> فهذه طهاره فطريه لاتتعلق بدين او خلافه مثل التى ذكرتها مثل الاستحمام وخلافه
> .
> الإستحمام و غيره لا علاقة له بالطهارة بل بالنظافة
> ...



*عزيزي صوت الرب..
احييك علي تحليلك هذا..
بصراحة تحليل صحيح جدا و هو يظهر مدي اختلاط المفاهيم عند الاخوة المسلمين.

*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (27 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمه 

انا مش هعلق كتير غير ان في مواضيع كافيه وفيديوهات بتقول بشكل واضح وصريح

انك لو دخلت كنيسه ودخلت جامع هتلاحظ الفرق العظيم اللي بينهم 

الجامع كلو ريحة عرق  ووساخه  اما الكنيسه دايما نظيفه وعمرك متشم فيها اي ريحه مش حلوة

وعلى فكره وده شي فعلا انا مريت فيه

لما كنت لسا بسوريا كانو المسيحيات ما بيحبو الاقتراب من المسلمين بسبب الروائح اللي بتطلع منهم

ولو حابب تتاكد فيكم تقربو لاي مسلم بيكون فيه ريحه مهما اتعطر 

بعكس المسيحي غير ان المسيحيين من اكتر الناس واولهم في النظافه 

فنحن كفايه نعرف تعاليم المسيح حتى نعرف معنى النظافه والطهاره 


وكلام عارض الموضوع ان دل يدل على عدم  معرفته باي مسيحي لانو بمجرد ما يتعرف على اي مسيحي

 هيعرف الفرق بينو وبين المسيحي 

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## Strident (27 يونيو 2009)

نظافة المسلم:

"والذي نفسي بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك"


----------



## fredyyy (27 يونيو 2009)

*الأخوة الأحباء رجاء *

*عدم التطرق للإسلاميات *

*لكي لا ُتحذف المشاركات المخالفة *

*الموضوع عن الطهارة في المسيحية وفي المسيحية فقط *


----------



## fredyyy (28 يونيو 2009)

*الطهارة بحسب كلمة الله الحي *

*طهارة الضمير من الأعمال الميِّتة *

*بفاعلية وكفائة دم المسيح الذي يستطيع أن يُطهر من كل خطية *

*ويُطهر من كل إثم ... والثمار الحتمية هي أن نكون غيورين في الأعمال الحسنة *


العبرانيين 9 : 14 
فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ *دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ،* الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، *يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ* مِنْ *أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ* *لِتَخْدِمُوا* اللهَ الْحَيَّ! 

يوحنا الاولى 1 : 7 
وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ،* وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا* مِنْ *كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ*. 

يوحنا الاولى 1 : 9 
إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا *فَهُوَ* أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا *وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ. 
*
تيطس 2 : 14 
الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، *وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ* *شَعْباً خَاصّاً* غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ. 


*أخي لا نفع من تنظيف انسان في حكم الله ميت *

*لكن نتيجة لعملية الإحياء الالهي والتطهير بدم المسح *

*يمتلئ من نال الحياة بالأعمال الحسنة. والنظافة الجسدية شئ تلقائي لا يحتاج الى أوامر أو شريعة *

*فمن الطبيعي أن يليق بالمؤمن المميِّز الذي يعمل كل شئ بقوة روح الله فيه *

*أن يكون على مستوى نظافة جسدية تليق به كقديس في المسيح*


كورنثوس الاولى 7 : 35 
هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً *بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ* وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ. 

أفسس 5 : 3 
وَأَمَّا الزِّنَا وَكُلُّ نَجَاسَةٍ أَوْ طَمَعٍ *فَلاَ يُسَمَّ بَيْنَكُمْ* كَمَا *يَلِيقُ بِقِدِّيسِينَ، *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (28 يونيو 2009)

bethoven قال:


> اذا كان الدين المسيحى دين طهارة
> فلماذا تصلون بدون وضوء؟ و لماذا تدخلون الكنيسة بالحذاء ؟                                                                                                                               هل هى عادة تعودتم عليها ام انها شرط اساسى فى انجيلكم مع ملاحظة انى قلت انجيلكم ليس انجيل الله
> فأذا صح القول فالدين بانسبة اليكم منهج فلسفى اثبت فشلة مع مرور السنين كل منكم اخذ يضيف عليه حتى نسيتم الانجيل الذى نزل من عند الله
> وبدأتم فى تطبيق ما اخترعتموه
> ...



*عزيزى الفاضل اولا نحن لسنا بهائم ليقول انا الله اغتسلوا...ارتدوا ثياب نظيفه...اذهبوا الى الكنيسه متعطرين الخ لان الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحى اهتم بنظافه العقل والقلب 
وبعدين الفراعنه كانوا وثنيين وبرغم من كده كانوا قمه النظافه يعنى مكنوش مستنيين واحد يجى يقول لهم انضفوا ياناس ولا كان معاهم قران او سنه 
النظافه دافع شخصى ولا نحتاج لاوامر الهيه فى هذا الشان ولكن يبدو ان البعض محتاج فعلا لتنبيه الهى بالنظافه .
وارجو انى اشوف صاحب السؤال فى مواضيع اكتر جديه شويه من كده​*


----------



## Strident (28 يونيو 2009)

يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *عزيزى الفاضل اولا نحن لسنا بهائم ليقول انا الله اغتسلوا...ارتدوا ثياب نظيفه...اذهبوا الى الكنيسه متعطرين الخ لان الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحى اهتم بنظافه العقل والقلب
> وبعدين الفراعنه كانوا وثنيين وبرغم من كده كانوا قمه النظافه يعنى مكنوش مستنيين واحد يجى يقول لهم انضفوا ياناس ولا كان معاهم قران او سنه
> النظافه دافع شخصى ولا نحتاج لاوامر الهيه فى هذا الشان ولكن يبدو ان البعض محتاج فعلا لتنبيه الهى بالنظافه .
> وارجو انى اشوف صاحب السؤال فى مواضيع اكتر جديه شويه من كده​*



:big29:


----------



## Kiril (8 يوليو 2009)

:spor24:





> عزيزى الفاضل اولا نحن لسنا بهائم ليقول انا الله اغتسلوا...ارتدوا ثياب نظيفه...اذهبوا الى الكنيسه متعطرين الخ لان الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحى اهتم بنظافه العقل والقلب
> وبعدين الفراعنه كانوا وثنيين وبرغم من كده كانوا قمه النظافه يعنى مكنوش مستنيين واحد يجى يقول لهم انضفوا ياناس ولا كان معاهم قران او سنه
> النظافه دافع شخصى ولا نحتاج لاوامر الهيه فى هذا الشان ولكن يبدو ان البعض محتاج فعلا لتنبيه الهى بالنظافه .
> وارجو انى اشوف صاحب السؤال فى مواضيع اكتر جديه شويه من كده


----------



## vemy (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد:هو الدين المسيحى دين طهارة*

يه اللى انا بسمعوا دة.......دة سوال:smil8: .......ديننا دة مافيش زيه......وطبعا النظافة من الداخل وليس من الخارج ......بس حضرتك عايز ايه هى نظافتنا فى الخارج هكلمك عن الخارج.....بص يا سيدى نبتدى بالوضوء...عمرك شفت حد من عندنا المسيحيين يعنى بيصلى اول ما يصحى من النوم قبل ما يغسل وجهه.....عمرك شفت حد من المسيحيين فى العيد لابس لبس وحش ومش مستحمى....فى العيد بنلبس اغلى لبس وبنستحمى....اما فى الايام العادية عمر شفت حد رايح الكنيسة و شكله جربان ولا بيكون مسرح شعره ولابس لبس كويس......دة بالنسبة للوضوء.......اما بقى بالنسبة لعدم خلع الاحذيه ففى هذه النقطة لقد اثبت انك لا تعرفنا جيدا.....احنا بندخل الكنيسة ومبنخلعش الحذاء؟ مين قال احنا عندنا الكنيسة فيها جزاين الهيكل وخارج الهيكل.......الهيكل دة مينفعش حد يدخله وهو لابس حذاءه ودة انت متعرفهوش لانك عمرك ما دخلت الكنيسة من جوه.....حضرتك لما بتعدى على اى كنيسة انتى بتشوف فناء الكنيسة مش الكنيسة نفسها ودة معمول علشان فى ناس بتبقى قاعدة فى الكنيسة طول اليوم فتقدر تاكل بره فى الفناء علشان مينفعش ندخل بيت ربنا واحنا بناكل ودة مش لازم نخلع احذيتنا فيه لككنا لاااااازم نخلع الاحذية فى الهيكل......اما بقى بالنسبة للنظافة العامة....فمع احترامى الشديد لحضرتك.....ليه دينكم بيمنع العطور...هو كان عيب ولا حرام ....العطور دى من انواع البنظافة للانسان ايه العيب فى كدة ....ولا هى كل حاجة متكونش عن الصلاه تبقى عندكوا حرام:t9:
وعايزة اقول حاجة اللى انا اتكلمت عنه دة النظافة وليست الطهارة النظافة هى اللى من الخارج ولكن الطهارة تكون من الداخل

السلام ليك مع كل الاحترام:big37:


----------



## vemy (10 يوليو 2009)

هل انت ترضى انى اقول عليك قذر ووسخ....لازم يكون فى ذوق فى التعامل.......واذا كان جورج دجال فاحب ان اعرفك به......جورج دة ترجمة جرجس بس باللغة الانجليزية......وجرجس دة كان امير بس كان بيحب ربنا ومات علشان الحاكم الكبير امره بالابتعاد عن الله وعبادة الاوثان وهو مرضاش والوالى قاله لو ما عبدتش الاوثان هتموت وهو فضل انه يموت على انه يعبد الاوثان ويسيب ربنا.....و مش المفروض انى انا بس اللى احترمه انت كمان واى مسلم واى مسيحى لازم يحترمه........فى شخصية واحدة عندكوا فى الدين عمل كدة ضحى بحياته علشان ربنا....ماظنش......وانا لو كنت مسلمة صدقنى كنت هحترم القديس مارجرس دة وفى قديسين كتر زيه عملوا نفس الحكاية......اما بقى بولس بقى اللى انت بتتكلم عنه دة دة كان واحد تبع الرب يسوع .....او زى مابتقولوا سيدنا عيسى.....زى ما كان الصحابه تبع للرسول ......تقدر تنكر انهم كانوا تبع الرسول ....ولا انا اقدر ان انكر لان ذلك مكتوب فى القران......و كمان متقدرش تنكر ان بولس كان تبع للرب يسوع ....اينعم ماكنش بيمشى معاه بس كان بيحب ربنا.... و اللى انا حكيت عنهم دول قديسين و انا مسمحش ان اى حد يتكلم بطريقة وحشة عليه

سلام ومع كل الاحترام


----------

